# Implantation bleeding question????



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone ever had true implantation bleeding?
What was it like and about when in your cycle did it occur?

I've read just about everything I can on it so I pretty much know the textbook answers but I'd like to hear from a real lifer as far as what it was like etc...

One of my best friends has been ttc for over 2 yrs and is having some strange spotting today which would only be 7dpo for her. She called asking me about it and she's very excited at the likelyhood of implantation bleeding. She has suffered from PCOS all her life and to even be getting a period for the last few months on her own has been like a miracle! I hope this is it for them!!!!

Any info, advice and especially experience with this irl would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I had implantation bleeding 10 days after I had in vitro. I was taking a shower and had all this red blood. It seemed like a ton because of the water. I thought it was my period and wore a tampon, but it got light super quick (like the next day.) I had to go take a pregnancy test the next day just to make sure and when they called me to say I was pregnant all I could say was, "but I'm wearing a tampon." It was different than my period because there was no brown blood, just bright red and it was one gush then real light.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

That sounds like what is happening to my friend. She bled yesterday very briefly and it was really spotty, and then nothing else. I'm really hopeful for her that it is implantation bleeding!

Thanks for your reply







I'll pass it on to her.


----------

